
Lightweight Web Services - qhoxie
http://rubyconf2008.confreaks.com/lightweight-web-services.html
======
bk
I wholeheartedly agree with the general modular approach.

Rack is doing wonders in enabling this approach, with small apps via
frameworks like Sinatra, Camping, Ramaze, Merb flat to run as services.

However, the big downer of this approach is Ruby's Net::HTTP. It's so slow
that I get only about 10r/s on a core 2 duo macbook with it. This is a huge
bottleneck.

Now imagine running your authentication as a separate app (for SSO, e.g.)
accessed as a rest service via Net::HTTP. :(

 _Disclaimer: I haven't watched the video yet, connection too slow, don't know
if/how they address this problem._

